# Tomato plants and Peppers



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I know it's getting late but does anyone know where you can get some tomato plants - preferably on NW side of Houston? Tried Houston Garden Center, Wal-Mart, Home Depot without any luck. Also, can you grow peppers in the upside down planters? Thanks


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

You might try a farm feed store, regardless do not buy plants from the discount stores, most are stressed and are not very good. If you have about 90 days from a freeze you should get some. Peppers should grow anywhere, I have not seen it but I would bet on it.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Without a doubt, Covingtons on Bingle just north of Long Point.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys, tried a couple of feed stores without success but found a few in Home Depot that looked pretty good. Got a couple of pepper plants at Cornelius (they sold out of tomatoes before I got there) so I've got them planted and we'll see how they do. Had one tomato plant surviving in my garden so I cut it back and transplanted it to a pot to see how that might work.


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Go to The Arbor Gate, off of 249 and 2920. I live in Kingwood, but made the drive out there on the 8th, well worth the drive. They have a lot of tomato varities that work best in the fall. www.arborgate.com


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

May have to give them a try.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

you mite try the farmers market on airline ?


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I got some good looking tomato plants at Home Depot yesterday but there were only two 4-packs left.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I bought some at Home Depot the other day - 3 patio and 1 grape. So far, they are doing pretty good and one is starting to put out blooms already - hope they set in this heat.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

If your ever over on this side of town Kingwood Garden Center had about 6 or 7 different varieties of tomatoes when I was in there the other day. They had peppers too but they were all big (1 gal) plants and were about $19 each.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I just got a bunch at Teas Nursery, but it's at 4400 Bellaire inside the loop, but they have a lot of stuff. Nice place.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Got some at walmart today...looks like ours just got a shipment. I picked up some peppermint, cherrry tomatoes and a Jalapeno.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Southwest fertilizer has many in stock. And this is a great place, and the staff is very knowledgable about gardening, lawncare, etc.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

picked up some habaneros today from Turners in Corpus...It was the last flat they had. They also had some grande japs.


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*Tomatoes*

I picked up 7 different types of Heirloom tomatoes at Garden Center in Atascocita this past weekend. Jalapenos do very well in upside down containers. I have 28 peppers on one plant right now.....


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

for future refrence wabash feed store on washington ave.put out fall plants mid july and they usually have a large varity of tomatos


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Where do you get upside down containers, Caveman?


----------



## bobby m (Jul 20, 2009)

*tomato plants in NW Houston*

Try "Plants for all Seasons" @ 249 and Louetta. I just purchased a wide variety of tomato plants there....good luck :redface:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's pretty close - have to give it a try. Is it too late to get some going? The others I planted were too far gone I believe, they're not doing too well but the peppers and squash I planted on top are doing great.


----------



## GW255 (Sep 22, 2009)

I could have my brother clone you some hydroponic tomato cuttings. Might take a couple of weeks to root. Are you growing in a green house?


----------

